# LMU - Writing for the Screen (M.F.A.)



## Chris W (Jun 18, 2016)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School LMU - Writing for the Screen (M.F.A.). Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Chris W (Jun 30, 2016)

According to this FilmSchool.org Google doc, 1 out of 2 FilmSchool.org members were admitted in 2015 to LMU's Writing for Screen MFA for a 50% acceptance rate. For 2016, 4 out of 7 FilmSchool.org members were admitted to LMU's Writing for Screen MFA for a 57% acceptance rate.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 9, 2018)

The Film School LMU - Writing for the Screen (M.F.A.) has been updated.



> Updated Portfolio Requirements and Internship Opportunities


----------



## Chris W (Apr 17, 2018)

The Film School LMU - Writing for the Screen (M.F.A.) has been updated.



> Updated Letters of Refrence


----------



## Chris W (Sep 19, 2019)

The film school LMU - Writing for the Screen (M.F.A.) has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------



## Chris W (Dec 9, 2019)

The film school LMU - Writing for the Screen (M.F.A.) has been updated:

Updated with correct deadline.


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Aug 20, 2020)

The film school LMU - Writing for the Screen (M.F.A.) has been updated:

Updated acceptance data


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Nov 24, 2020)

The film school LMU - Writing for the Screen (M.F.A.) has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Mar 13, 2021)

The film school LMU - Writing for the Screen (M.F.A.) has been updated:

Added Acceptance Data tab


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Nov 22, 2021)

The film school LMU - Writing for the Screen (M.F.A.) has been updated:

Updated deadline and requirements


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Sep 25, 2022)

The film school LMU - Writing for the Screen (M.F.A.) has been updated:

Updated deadline and requirements


----------

